# coming soon, JL AUDIO W6 V3.



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm waiting for the new jl audio w6 v3, with a unique design and new surround for sound quality.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Link? Pics?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have to wait until next year, January 2012.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> i'm waiting for the new jl audio w6 v3, with a unique desing and new surround for sound quality.


...and I've never heard of the surround having much to do with sound quality, could you explain what you mean?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

yes it does, they work years to develop a new surround with the same characteristic as the foam surround but more durability, without loosing cone control, excursion and linearity. i'm from P R and the weather plays a roll in the foam surround durability. so imagine pay a lot for a sub that in 1 year can be damage by the humidity and moisture weather or acarus bacteria.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have to tell a bad news, the new w6 sub is rumor of a prototipe sub that doesn't exist fisically. Is the same rumor that i heard about the flagship w9 and others neodymium drivers that JL Audio can built. I see a video in you tube that people with experience change surrounds, dust covers and magnets with the name of the brand. So maybe that isn't the real and original brand product. I wish that JL audio can change those delicate subs that you cann't crank it up. The video is call Fs3 sub excursion.


----------

